# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundación en Rodesia. El embalse de Kariba desbordado en el NO-DO

## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 9' 03'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-794/1486624/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

